# Citrus and tomato?



## giggler (Jan 6, 2017)

I have roma tomatos and tangerines, would this make an ok mix salad to go with a very heavy creamy pork chop caserole with rice dish?

any idea on dressing? I like Balsamic vinegar on citrius often. but with tomatos or cucumbres? I don't know. I'm out of lettuce.

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't see why not.  I'd eat it!  Do you have blue cheese crumbles?  Maybe marinate the Romas in a bit of balsamic.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi, Eric.  I wouldn't mix tomatoes and tangerines together, but maybe that's just me. 

I think I would chop the tomatoes and cucumber, mix them together and call that a salad, and then have the tangerine on the side.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jan 6, 2017)

I know nothing but the taste buds in my mind  tell me that it's not a good idea.  You'll never know for sure until you try it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes.  Try one Roma and half a tangerine.  It really doesn't sound too bad to me, but I'm strange.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2017)

I have Trader Joe's citrus vinegar to use on salad and it's fine. I've seen salads with lettuce and oranges in them. Try a small taste and see if you like it.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2017)

The combo sounds like it'll need something basic like goat cheese to offset the tanginess.


----------



## rodentraiser (Apr 7, 2017)

Every time I've gone to a salad bar they always have some small peeled orange slices to add to the salad, which I've done many times. I think it pairs well.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Apr 8, 2017)

Sounds good to me.  Basalmic on anything is also good for me.


----------

